# My Story



## Lacy (Jan 23, 2012)

I am new to this, but I thought getting to know other people who know what I am going through might help. Prepare for a long story...It started about a year ago when I discovered that I had mono. I had no idea how I got it (and still don't), but I was extremely sick for about 5 months and could barely get out of bed. I missed a lot of school, and when I finally went back, I could only go half days because did not have much energy.I was finally starting to feel better, when I started getting diarrhea every time I had a test or a stressful day. I was taking Imodium quite often and began to get concerned. It got progressively worse over the next few months, and they eventually discovered that I had C-diff. Which, once again, I have no idea how I got. They gave me antibiotics, which made me even more sick and I was vomiting constantly, so they switched me to a different one, which I was on for a month before I finally got rid of the infection. I was still going to many doctors constantly, because my symptoms did not go away. I felt as if I still had the infection, but they were certain I did not. Every doctor would take a good look at me, think for a moment, tell me I was a "difficult case" and to go home. No one could figure out what was wrong with me, and no one really seemed to care. At this point, I was still having diarrhea, horrible nausea and vomiting, as well as a horrible pain in my side which seemed to be unrelated (though it started around the same time as the rest of it). I had to withdraw from all of my classes at school because I was too sick to go. I have now missed the entire first semester of my last year of high school.







After several unsuccessful visits to various doctors and specialists, I ended up in the ER (for the 6th time). I told them I was not leaving until they figured out what was wrong with me. I was so frustrated and felt like they either did not believe me, did not understand, or did not care. They ended up admitting me and I was in the hospital for almost 2 weeks. They finally did a colonascopy and endoscopy after 4 months of us begging. It, along with every other scan and test they could think to do, showed nothing. I was almost hoping something would show up, so they would know what was wrong and could fix it. But no.They concluded that the c-diff had done a lot of damage to my gut, which was why I was still experiencing the awful symptoms, and that I had some damaged nerves, which was what was causing the horrible pain. They decided to try giving me a medication that is normally used for people with seizures, which helped with my pain, as well as an IBS drug called Bentylol, and Ondansetron for the nausea. After a few months still suffering, they finally have figured out a combination that seems to be starting to help. My stomach still feels awful most of the time. Though I no longer have diarrhea (except in extremely stressful situations), I am now constipated most of the time, and very tired all of the time (from the medications). I ended up in the ER a few times because of the constipation as well because it can get extremely painful. I try to do as much as possible now that I am SLOWLY starting to feel a little better, but it seems like my stomach feels worse whenever I leave the house to do anything. I am supposed to start school again soon, but I am extremely nervous about going back. It is hard to explain to people and I really don't want to get sick at school...I have also lost about 25 pounds since this all started, so I am constantly hearing that I am way too skinny and that I don't eat enough...I went to a Naturopath a few days ago, who now has me off all gluten and dairy. (which I tried before and it did not help) so I am not too happy about that, because I am picky to begin with, and now there are very few things I can eat.I try my best to keep a smile on my face, but it is difficult when I feel awful inside.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

Lacy said:


> I am new to this, but I thought getting to know other people who know what I am going through might help. Prepare for a long story...It started about a year ago when I discovered that I had mono. I had no idea how I got it (and still don't), but I was extremely sick for about 5 months and could barely get out of bed. I missed a lot of school, and when I finally went back, I could only go half days because did not have much energy.I was finally starting to feel better, when I started getting diarrhea every time I had a test or a stressful day. I was taking Imodium quite often and began to get concerned. It got progressively worse over the next few months, and they eventually discovered that I had C-diff. Which, once again, I have no idea how I got. They gave me antibiotics, which made me even more sick and I was vomiting constantly, so they switched me to a different one, which I was on for a month before I finally got rid of the infection. I was still going to many doctors constantly, because my symptoms did not go away. I felt as if I still had the infection, but they were certain I did not. Every doctor would take a good look at me, think for a moment, tell me I was a "difficult case" and to go home. No one could figure out what was wrong with me, and no one really seemed to care. At this point, I was still having diarrhea, horrible nausea and vomiting, as well as a horrible pain in my side which seemed to be unrelated (though it started around the same time as the rest of it). I had to withdraw from all of my classes at school because I was too sick to go. I have now missed the entire first semester of my last year of high school.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi lacy....hello from ottawa, wow...you have been through a very trying experience, trauma for some reason seems to set ibs in motion, that was my experience as well. are you back in school yet and how do feel now?


----------



## Lacy (Jan 23, 2012)

No I am not back in school yet. I had to wait until the start of 2nd semester because I had to drop all of my classes from 1st semester. I am supposed to go back this Wednesday. I am excited because I miss my friends, but terrified at the same time because I am still not feeling well at all. I barely leave the house because I feel so much worse when I do. I have no idea how I am going to manage having to go to school almost every day again. We did get a medical IPP for me that gives me permission to leave for bathroom breaks often, and we also talked to the assistant principle about using staff washrooms because I do not want to have to use the girls washroom while there are a bunch of girls doing their makeup...so that will help, but I am still extremely nervous.


----------

